# Sweet-n-Sour Carp!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well heres the story....at the Machine shop where i work there are a couple Phillipino women who i work with that have been bugging me forever now to bring them in a big fish. well, i thought i would be a smart A$$ and bring in a big 'ol nasty carp one day. monday before work i caught quite a few and kept the biggest and nastiest S :S ) one of the whole bunch and took it in that night in a big black 3-ply trash bag. now the women had never heard of a carp and i went around and told everyone in the shop what i done and was looking forward to a good 'ol toungue lashing from these fiery little women tonight. well, last night they brought it in in 3 different tupperware containers. let me first say all they done was scale it, gut it, no mud vein removal either, and they even left the head on! (insert Steve-o puking noises) they insisted i give it a try......... ...... you know, they had the last laugh, IT WAS DELICIOUS!! she used some kind of sweet and sour stuff she bought from the Oriental store (she is bringing in package tonight for me to see, will post what it is!) and after frying it in a skillet just added it to the fish. tasted like very tender and sweet turkey breast.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

You may have all my carp. LOL. Seriously, I've tried it smoked at Corky and Lenny's and didn't care for it. Glad you found something that makes it palatable.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dink, ill take your word on that! I suppose you got those downtown out of the GMR???? uggggggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

carp is very popular in most asian supermarkets. Hey, I'll try anything once, I'm just not going to clean it or cook it!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Funny how ppl forgot why we have carp to start with ? Our Gov brought them here as a food source!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Darryl is correct. The USA brought carp over as food, and it still is used often in NY and other states. I just haven't tasted any that I would term delicious, but I'm game for trying anything once, as far as food goes... DA KING !!!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Not sure I'd eat a big nasty but I"ve eaten smaller ones,3-5lbs, from a trib to the LMR and they actually were good. Filleted and removed mud vein and fried like any other fish,just fine.
I've smoked carp b4,same prep,skin,fillet,remove fat, and it was better'n smoked steelhead.TC1


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

truck said:


> Funny how ppl forgot why we have carp to start with ? Our Gov brought them here as a food source!


 
I believe that is the same reason why we have freshwater drum here too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No, the freshwater drum is a native.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol this thread delivers


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> No, the freshwater drum is a native.


 
Wow, I always thought that they were brought in form Eurpoe. I looks it up and it was indeed true.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

dink, u get that recipe yet...ill try anything once!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

fisherman5567 said:


> dink, u get that recipe yet...ill try anything once!


well, she gave me the name of the stuff that she bought and used on the carp at the oriental store and said to follow the directions on the package. i will be going to check it out maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

See The Thread " Carp Recipe "


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have had it canned and then made into patties and really like it, just like salmon patties.


----------

